# Lane Bryant Right Fit



## AshleyEileen (Oct 5, 2008)

I love the demin!

Have you tried it?

How about the Wear to Work pants?

What's your size?


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Oct 5, 2008)

I don't care of the Right Fit (sorry). I have one pair and the dark wash just has an odor (we've discussed here on this board) that is nearly impossible to get rid of. I think they're too thin, as well. I long for the days of the 100% cotton Venezia jeans they had - or even the Supreme denim line. Most of mine are too big now and they're impossible to replace.


----------



## supersonicsuper (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi,

I have the Houston, Lafayette and the dark denim jeans. The dress pants are great, but the dark denim has a smell that is impossible to get rid of. I bought my jeans last year. The jeans get baggy in the bottom but seem to shrink up when you wash them. The newer ones don't seem to have the smell. Yeah, I actually went around the store smelling the jeans... I looked really strange. I think the secret to finding the right size in these pants is to take your measurement size and go down 2 or three sizes. I bought the Lafayette pants really tight and they loosened up over the course of a day. 

The Lafeyette pants run big. I usually wear a size 26 pant and I wear a 5 blue. The Houston pants don't really wrinkle and they are super comfortable. The only pants in this line I don't like are the wide denim trousers. They are SUPER long.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

So far I've only tried the jeans... and I like them. Just wish they had more different styles. Though... I really liked Venezia jeans when I was skinnier, I was pretty upset when I could wear them anymore once I gained weight. So, with the Right jeans I'm able to wear jeans again! yay!
As far as the other pants.. I have yet to try.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 6, 2008)

Size Yellow 5!
I love the way they make me butt look. I tried them on, and my sister said "Oh my god, you have an ass"
However, the little spot between my thighs has gotten worn down. and now there is a crotch hole.
So.
The jeans have been chucked.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 6, 2008)

Sugar Magnolia said:


> I don't care of the Right Fit (sorry). I have one pair and the dark wash just has an odor (we've discussed here on this board) that is nearly impossible to get rid of. I think they're too thin, as well. I long for the days of the 100% cotton Venezia jeans they had - or even the Supreme denim line. Most of mine are too big now and they're impossible to replace.



That's insane!
I only wear the dark wash and mine don't have an odor at all. I don't think 100% cotton denim is good for plus sizes. It stretches out too easily. If you think the denim is thin, you must have tried to flare, because the bootcut is more rigid.

Before the Right Fit, I couldn't find jeans to fit me. I'm a size 28 or a blue 7. Most pants at LB don't button for me at all.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't think a size 7 corresponds with size 28  I thought the size 8 was closer to a 26...

Whatever, I can't stand right fit.

Or Lane Bryant.


----------



## Shala (Oct 6, 2008)

I am a size 24. I wore a blue size 4 until my surgery this year and my tummy is just bigger. I went this weekend and had the measure me and she said I needed a 7. I took a 5 & 6 into the dressing room. The 5 fit snugly but I was stupid enough to go with the 6 and I swim in them. I'm 5'11 and 300 lbs.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the new jeans although I wish they did have more styles. Personally I am glad the jeans are thin (I can wear them in the summer) and they give easier so they fit my butt and my waist (which is a miracle).
As for what size I wear? Anything from a 20-a 26 depending on how it's cut. I can't just snag a pair based on size I have to try them on. What fits my waist may not fit me in the legs or butt.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 6, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I don't think a size 7 corresponds with size 28  I thought the size 8 was closer to a 26...
> 
> Whatever, I can't stand right fit.
> 
> Or Lane Bryant.



Preposterous!

How could you not like LB?



Oh, and the RF is totally different. I need to buy pants in a 28 to fit my hips. the blues are made to fit my body type.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 6, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Preposterous!
> 
> How could you not like LB?
> 
> ...



How can I not like LB? Well, let's see.

Cheaply made, overpriced clothing.
Sizes that run small. Yes, they do, I am not having this argument. I have 22/24 and 26/28 stuff from a while ago that is bigger.
Boring styles, ugly "work" clothing.
Bratty floor people.
Stocking only one 26/28 in every item, and endless 14/16s.

I have been alienated from Lane Bryant for years. I buy maybe four or five items there a year.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 6, 2008)

Right Fit Denim is eh at best. I've been much happier with other brands, even having to pay more. I do have several pairs...and I've not been completely thrilled with them.


----------



## lipmixgirl (Oct 6, 2008)

Tooz said:


> How can I not like LB? Well, let's see.
> 
> Cheaply made, overpriced clothing.
> Sizes that run small. Yes, they do, I am not having this argument. I have 22/24 and 26/28 stuff from a while ago that is bigger.
> ...


 

yes, i agree.

for me, "right fit" is just wrong fit. 

if you are an apple shape and have small legs - forget it...

when they first measured me, i measured a size "11" and they told me that the measuring tape was just wrong....

_i tried on a pair of the size 9, yellow, petite, straight leg _

came out of the dressing room and the lb associate told said 

*"oh, that is absolutely the wrong pair for you! what you need is to try on a size 9, yellow, petite, straight leg! that will most definitely fit you!"*

wrong fit.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 6, 2008)

Don't they not even carry above an 8 in stores, anyway?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 6, 2008)

The Right Fit's just don't fit me AT ALL. I made the mistake of buying one pair last year that the sales associate talked me into and I hated them. Too small in the stomach, and way too big in the legs. Doesn't matter what color or size I get - none of them fit. 

That said, I love LB mainly for one thing: Their ribbed tank tops. 

Other than that, I've found a few other shirts, a pair of underwear, a bra [that no longer fits because the band size is too small] and and one pair of capris. I just don't have good luck there, especially with pants. Nothing ever fits right. Even when I was a size 24, I couldn't squeeze into a 28 and now that I'm actually a size 28, there is absolutely no way anything there is going to fit me on the bottom.

Has anyone gone to Fashion Bug lately? They have a "right fit" denim that looks pretty much the same as the LB one. I was wondering if maybe they're the same thing?


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 6, 2008)

I definitely don't think that the Right Fit is for everyone, that's a given, but I do think that LB is doing a good thing here. They're actually looking at women's body shapes and creating clothes to FIT those women. Now, there are only three shapes available right now, and of course not everyone is going to fit into one of these three categories, but I think the company taking the time and actually doing research into what women want is saying something....and for some women, these jeans are miracles in denim.....unfortunately, i'm between yellow and red....when will they come out with the orange style?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 6, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> I definitely don't think that the Right Fit is for everyone, that's a given, but I do think that LB is doing a good thing here. They're actually looking at women's body shapes and creating clothes to FIT those women. Now, there are only three shapes available right now, and of course not everyone is going to fit into one of these three categories, but I think the company taking the time and actually doing research into what women want is saying something....and for some women, these jeans are miracles in denim.....unfortunately, i'm between yellow and red....when will they come out with the orange style?



I agree with this; you can't please everyone. The fit is fine, however, I just find the denim to be cheap and the smell when you wash them is enough to deter anyone from wearing them repeatedly. 

Now, if LB can start making work shirts/button downs in bra size instead of some sloppy 14/16, 18/20, etc cuts, I might actually think about buying some.


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 6, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Now, if LB can start making work shirts/button downs in bra size instead of some sloppy 14/16, 18/20, etc cuts, I might actually think about buying some.



That's a GREAT idea!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't know people were so hostile against Lane Bryant. If you hate LB so much, where do you shop?

If you liked the old Venezia jeans, you want the red cut. That's a standard cut for pants. Anyone can wear them depending on what size you get.

The store only cares up to an 8 because the larger sizes wouldn't sell well. The same goes for tall inseams.

Fashion Bug and Catherine's both carry their own versions of Right Fit. No, they are not the same as Lane Bryant.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 6, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I didn't know people were so hostile against Lane Bryant. If you hate LB so much, where do you shop?
> 
> If you liked the old Venezia jeans, you want the red cut. That's a standard cut for pants. *Anyone can wear them depending on what size you get.*
> 
> ...



I can't. They just never fit right!

I mostly get jeans from Old Navy. They fit better for me, and they're way cheaper. I get some pairs from Fashion Bug too occasionally, although not their right fit either because they don't work for me at all.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

Even though I do like LB's Right Fit because I'm able to wear some jeans now, I'm not too happy with them. The whole leg issue... sometimes it seems that they wear tooooo baggy for me. I tend to look like a "chola" (the gangsta girl) LOL. Also... they seem to be a little to thick for my taste. 

I've tried wearing Avenue's jeans, but those I find tooo thin, and the zipper or even button tend to give out a little toooo fast. 

I want to try Old Navy's but I'm scared to buy them online, and then the jeans not fitting me. Then Id have to go through the whole hassle of returning them and getting a refund. Not just that, but the dissapointment of not being able to wear them would totally suck.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 6, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I didn't know people were so hostile against Lane Bryant. If you hate LB so much, where do you shop?
> 
> If you liked the old Venezia jeans, you want the red cut. That's a standard cut for pants. Anyone can wear them depending on what size you get.
> 
> ...



I understand that working for the company you love LB, I really do. But the truth is, the right fits don't work for everyone...even if they are cut to fit a couple different shapes -- they are still massed produced, when you get down to it. I'm not an apple shape, but I wouldn't dismiss anyone's experience with that denim, just because I found it worked for me.

As for other places I shop:
www.svobodastyle.com
www.nordstrom.com
www.macys.com
www.monifc.com
www.cherished-woman.com
www.trentacosta.com
www.gap.com -- some of their xxl is cut rather large, so I can get in it


...just to name a few places


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> Even though I do like LB's Right Fit because I'm able to wear some jeans now, I'm not too happy with them. The whole leg issue... sometimes it seems that they wear tooooo baggy for me. I tend to look like a "chola" (the gangsta girl) LOL. Also... they seem to be a little to thick for my taste.
> 
> I've tried wearing Avenue's jeans, but those I find tooo thin, and the zipper or even button tend to give out a little toooo fast.
> 
> I want to try Old Navy's but I'm scared to buy them online, and then the jeans not fitting me. Then Id have to go through the whole hassle of returning them and getting a refund. Not just that, but the dissapointment of not being able to wear them would totally suck.



I find Old Navy to be pretty reliable. I bought like five shirts, and five pairs of jeans and a skirt and I only had to send back like two things. It was easy to send it back and it's free shipping. Some of the jeans tend to run a little big so you might want to buy a size down though.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 6, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> I find Old Navy to be pretty reliable. I bought like five shirts, and five pairs of jeans and a skirt and I only had to send back like two things. It was easy to send it back and it's free shipping. Some of the jeans tend to run a little big so you might want to buy a size down though.



I see. I wear like a size 32, though. I havn't checked their sizes in a while. I kinda dismissed the idea of ordering. I'll have to look into it again. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 6, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> I see. I wear like a size 32, though. I havn't checked their sizes in a while. I kinda dismissed the idea of ordering. I'll have to look into it again.
> 
> Thanks for the info!



Yeah, they only go up to a size 30 but I know that their sizing is also pretty generous so I'm willing to bet that most of the size 30's would fit you. Good luck!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 7, 2008)

I agree with ya on the 14's & 16's. Everywhere I go it's 14/16 or 18/20 I'd kill to be those sizes again...


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 7, 2008)

Do girls who are 14/16's really even shop at plus size stores? I wouldn't. Not when most "normal" stores carry those sizes.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 7, 2008)

My brother-in-laws neighbor is a 14 having gained up from a 12. Whenever she's gone shopping me & I friend of mine, she's never been in any of the plus shops unless it was because I was going in one...


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> How can I not like LB? Well, let's see.
> 
> Cheaply made, overpriced clothing.
> Sizes that run small. Yes, they do, I am not having this argument. I have 22/24 and 26/28 stuff from a while ago that is bigger.
> ...




I do agree that a lot of their clothing is boring, even ugly. It is very hard for me to find what I like. I had hoped torrid would change that but sadly (at least my local one) has gone the way of lane bryant and I feel like I am shopping for my grandmother.
There are no "punk, hip, goth, FUN" clothing stores for fat women on a national scale which upsets me greatly. There is no reason, AT ALL, why I shouldn't be able to find lolita fashions in a store, goth skirts, shirts, and pants, why I fat chicks can't wear punk...and while I know there are a FEW (very few) online stores, you can't feel, see, or try on the clothes and therefore the experience is not the same. And those stores that do carry fat chick items carry only a select few.
What burns my butt the most is that when you call them about their selection they will tell you, oh they are the first to sell we never have a chance to keep them in stock. HELLOOOO??? what does this tell you people. Wake up. Fat chicks want to wear clothes too.... It's like a government conspiracy that fat women are being forced into pale blue polyester and floral prints....argggggg


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 7, 2008)

My big complaint right now about LB is that I wear the yellow 8 petite boot cut most, and what fat girl wants to wear the "straight" jean over the "curvy" or "moderately curvy" jean? It really burns me up. LB, are you telling me I have a flat ass? I will cut you....

And the washes are completely different fits, I literally can't button up the 8p/yellow in the light wash, even though I have 2 pairs of the dark. 

All I want, and I would cry for days I'm certain if this happened, is a pair of slightly stretch (but not a lot), thick but not heavy jeans that are more tailored at the bottom. Maybe not a skinny jean, but much tighter. I'm with Eli, feelin' like a chola w/ the baggy.

ETA: Right Fit is still way better than not having it, in my opinion. I was never happy with my LB 28s because they were always too baggy in the wrong places, and 26 were too tight. The different cuts have brought me a pair of jeans that maybe I wouldn't say are the best ever, but I'm happy with them, and that's a total first in my life.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 7, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I didn't know people were so hostile against Lane Bryant. If you hate LB so much, where do you shop?
> 
> If you liked the old Venezia jeans, you want the red cut. That's a standard cut for pants. Anyone can wear them depending on what size you get.
> 
> ...



Look, it's great that you like Lane Bryant. I think you should consider what we're saying, though. The "if you like old Venezia, get red!" thing is what the sales people are trained to tell you, I believe. Anyway, I don't buy for one minute that 9 and 10 and tall would not sell well. I know loads of tall fatties who would buy 9s and 10s. Of course, I don't even know if any of the three styles would fit me, because I can't get into the 8s. Even then, why on earth would I pay 49.50 plus tax for the cheap, thin denim they're made of? I understand you get like a 40% employee discount, so it's going to be a different outlook for you.

Shopping at other places, well, there are several other worthwhile stores to get clothing from, that are much more worth the price of the items you get. Ashmamma pointed some out. Oldnavy.com is a staple, and in addition to this, I can get into a lot of XXL stuff at the Old Navy stores. Do you understand how ridiculous it is that I can get an XXL or size 18 top at Old Navy that fits me better than a 28 at Lane Bryant does? Think about that. I will say, though, that the soft shell and cardigans at LB right now are great, even if they are a rip off.



ashmamma84 said:


> I understand that working for the company you love LB, I really do. But the truth is, the right fits don't work for everyone...even if they are cut to fit a couple different shapes -- they are still massed produced, when you get down to it. I'm not an apple shape, but I wouldn't dismiss anyone's experience with that denim, just because I found it worked for me.
> 
> As for other places I shop:
> www.svobodastyle.com
> ...



Well, looks like I'm on your side in this one, hun. I agree-- there is a huge world outside Lane Bryant. In other times, it might have been different, but there are more options as of late.

I will still make a note though that we could use a better selection of more stylized clothing up to a size 32 ... or however high. Still looking for skinny jeans, and it's not worth it to lose weight to get into the ones at Torrid.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 7, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> My big complaint right now about LB is that I wear the yellow 8 petite boot cut most, and what fat girl wants to wear the "straight" jean over the "curvy" or "moderately curvy" jean? It really burns me up. LB, are you telling me I have a flat ass? I will cut you....



I second this! When Right Fit came out, I was upset and offended by the straight/moderately curvy/curvy categories.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I second this! When Right Fit came out, I was upset and offended by the straight/moderately curvy/curvy categories.



I never even thought of it this way until my mother, who has a flat ass, pointed out how she didn't like the categories either. I just wonder if there's another way they could go about it -- I mean, should they be using "apple, pear, hourglass"? I don't know if there's any other way they could get around it. Some women have ALOT of hips and booty, some women have none and others are inbetween...


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 7, 2008)

Another problem with Lane Bryant is alot of stuff is too expensive & they never have good sales on it or goiod coupons. Usually something I like is sold out in my size before it ever goes cheap enough. The coupons are never good ones like 10, 20 or 30% off or $10 off anything over $20. Those are rare ones. It's always you have to spend $50 or more for the coupons to work. The reason we need the coupon is because we can't afford the $50 or more to begin with. For those who can afford they're great. But for the rest of us they're useless...


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 7, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Do girls who are 14/16's really even shop at plus size stores? I wouldn't. Not when most "normal" stores carry those sizes.



My customer base at my store is mostly 14/16. And our 36 & 38 bras are always gone.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Look, it's great that you like Lane Bryant. I think you should consider what we're saying, though. The "if you like old Venezia, get red!" thing is what the sales people are trained to tell you, I believe. Anyway, I don't buy for one minute that 9 and 10 and tall would not sell well. I know loads of tall fatties who would buy 9s and 10s. Of course, I don't even know if any of the three styles would fit me, because I can't get into the 8s. Even then, why on earth would I pay 49.50 plus tax for the cheap, thin denim they're made of? I understand you get like a 40% employee discount, so it's going to be a different outlook for you.
> 
> Shopping at other places, well, there are several other worthwhile stores to get clothing from, that are much more worth the price of the items you get. Ashmamma pointed some out. Oldnavy.com is a staple, and in addition to this, I can get into a lot of XXL stuff at the Old Navy stores. Do you understand how ridiculous it is that I can get an XXL or size 18 top at Old Navy that fits me better than a 28 at Lane Bryant does? Think about that. I will say, though, that the soft shell and cardigans at LB right now are great, even if they are a rip off.




Actually, the denim is $44.50. It was $39.50, but because customers complained about coupons not being valid on Right Fit, the price was changed. The customer got what they wanted: a no exclusions (except for Spanx) coupon. 

The size 9 and 10 are more for size 30/32. LB doesn't carry 30/32 in the store. I've asked about the possibility of those sizes being standard and was told that the 14/16 would be nixed then. With that, loads of customers would be lost.

The new soft shell and cardigans were actually changed to $29.50 and $39.50 because the new president of the company thought they were over priced.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 7, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Another problem with Lane Bryant is alot of stuff is too expensive & they never have good sales on it or goiod coupons. Usually something I like is sold out in my size before it ever goes cheap enough. The coupons are never good ones like 10, 20 or 30% off or $10 off anything over $20. Those are rare ones. It's always you have to spend $50 or more for the coupons to work. The reason we need the coupon is because we can't afford the $50 or more to begin with. For those who can afford they're great. But for the rest of us they're useless...





Lane Bryant has awesome coupons and sales. Most of the time, the customer gets a better deal than employees. If you think about it $25 off $75 is 30% off. Right now, select stores have an additional 50% off markdowns. I bought 7 items for $65. (I couldn't use a coupon because I'm an employee.)


----------



## Tooz (Oct 7, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Actually, the denim is $44.50. It was $39.50, but because customers complained about coupons not being valid on Right Fit, the price was changed. The customer got what they wanted: a no exclusions (except for Spanx) coupon.
> 
> The size 9 and 10 are more for size 30/32. LB doesn't carry 30/32 in the store. I've asked about the possibility of those sizes being standard and was told that the 14/16 would be nixed then. With that, loads of customers would be lost.
> 
> The new soft shell and cardigans were actually changed to $29.50 and $39.50 because the new president of the company thought they were over priced.



44 versus 49 is minimal, it's still a rip off for the flimsy pants. Regarding the other stuff, sounds like corporate is just full of bullshit. LB wouldn't die if they carried 30/32 in the stores-- God forbid someone bigger than a 28 feel like a human allowed to sit at the front of the bus, right? Also, thats nice I guess about the sets, but I went broke buying them at 49.50. Again, irrelevant.



AshleyEileen said:


> Lane Bryant has awesome coupons and sales. Most of the time, the customer gets a better deal than employees. If you think about it $25 off $75 is 30% off. Right now, select stores have an additional 50% off markdowns. I bought 7 items for $65. (I couldn't use a coupon because I'm an employee.)



Their coupons and sales aren't that great. Guess what? 25$ off 75$ is still 50$, which is a lot of money for many people. That's great for you if it's not. For most of us, it is. Plus, the only stuff that makes it to clearance is usually so hideous that I wouldn't even pay 5 bucks for it. Oh, and it's 33.3333333...% off, not 30%, as long as we're splitting hairs.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> 44 versus 49 is minimal, it's still a rip off for the flimsy pants. Regarding the other stuff, sounds like corporate is just full of bullshit. LB wouldn't die if they carried 30/32 in the stores-- God forbid someone bigger than a 28 feel like a human allowed to sit at the front of the bus, right? Also, thats nice I guess about the sets, but I went broke buying them at 49.50. Again, irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Their coupons and sales aren't that great. Guess what? 25$ off 75$ is still 50$, which is a lot of money for many people. That's great for you if it's not. For most of us, it is. Plus, the only stuff that makes it to clearance is usually so hideous that I wouldn't even pay 5 bucks for it. Oh, and it's 33.3333333...% off, not 30%, as long as we're splitting hairs.




I've actually worked at Fashion Bug. The 30/32s rarely sold and that went for the whole district. The clearance racks at FB around here are nothing but 30/32s.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 7, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I've actually worked at Fashion Bug. The 30/32s rarely sold and that went for the whole district. The clearance racks at FB around here are nothing but 30/32s.



Clearly, your district is an accurate representation of everywhere.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> 44 versus 49 is minimal, it's still a rip off for the flimsy pants. Regarding the other stuff, sounds like corporate is just full of bullshit. LB wouldn't die if they carried 30/32 in the stores-- God forbid someone bigger than a 28 feel like a human allowed to sit at the front of the bus, right? Also, thats nice I guess about the sets, but I went broke buying them at 49.50. Again, irrelevant.
> 
> 
> 
> Their coupons and sales aren't that great. Guess what? 25$ off 75$ is still 50$, which is a lot of money for many people. That's great for you if it's not. For most of us, it is. Plus, the only stuff that makes it to clearance is usually so hideous that I wouldn't even pay 5 bucks for it. Oh, and it's 33.3333333...% off, not 30%, as long as we're splitting hairs.




I just bought one of the cardigan sets, wore it to work yesterday. It was super comfortable but not worth the money I paid for it. 

Don't know what size I wear in the denim but in dress pants I'm a red 7. They seem to fit ok and so far have been holding up. I'm VERY disappointed in the underwear that I just bought there, I wore a pair of panties one time and by the end of the day there was a little tear along the seam.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 7, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Clearly, your district is an accurate representation of everywhere.



I was just stating what I've seen first hand.


----------



## Sicilia_Curves (Oct 8, 2008)

I was skeptical at first and embarassed to have them measure me...but I like them. I am a red triangle 8 average! I do miss though the tummy panel jeans but JMS is bringing them back soon I hear.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah the coupons are good deals if you can afford $25 off of $75 etc. But for most of us we can't afford that. I did go on LB last nite & buy a top. Hubby got it for me, love his heart cuz he knew I wanted it. It's a longsleeve top with a rounded neck in a blackish darkish gray color. It's my friends fault I got tempted into buying it. They wanted to go eat at the mall when we went to eat with them. If I go in the mall I just have to hit LB, Ashley Stewart, Claire's Jewelry and Body Central (for the jewelry as their clothes are way too small to fit). I had been wanting the top & temptation got to me... 







I fell in love with this & wish I could afford it:


----------



## Suze (Oct 8, 2008)

i've always thought lane bryant was in the top 3 of american plus size stores. i hope i'm wrong after reading what most of you think of it!


----------



## Tooz (Oct 8, 2008)

susieQ said:


> i've always thought lane bryant was in the top 3 of american plus size stores. i hope i'm wrong after reading what most of you think of it!



Oh, it still is. It may not be popular, but they're everywhere and many shop there simply out of convenience.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2008)

Do any of you have about a 20" difference between your hips and waist? If so, where do you buy pants? I have big legs, too, with hips approaching 70" and that also makes it difficult. I'm very pear-shaped and am having the hardest time finding pants that really fit me.


----------



## jamie (Oct 8, 2008)

I just bought a really pretty pair of black corduroy pants at Catherines, Tina. They are Liz & Me Signature I believe. I love the fit on them and all day long people kept making nice comments. I have a big difference between my waist and hips, but I can't remember how much right now. I got a pair of 30s and they were just a tad too big, but the cut on them was great. I also like the Catherine's Right Fit, have never tried the LB ones, but while not perfect I like them. I am a blue 8 petite.


----------



## Tina (Oct 8, 2008)

I've never bought from Catherine's before. Thanks, jamie. I'll have to go over there and look.


----------



## Frankie (Oct 8, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> I'm VERY disappointed in the underwear that I just bought there, I wore a pair of panties one time and by the end of the day there was a little tear along the seam.



I'm not sure which undies you bought, but when I was in LB a couple of weeks ago, I thought their cotton hipsters seemed to be made out of thinner fabric than in the past.

As for the Right Fit pants, none of the fits work for me. None. I'm supposedly a blue 4. And I agree with the others about the descriptions of the new sizing being mildly offensive. I've never liked LB's jeans, neither the fit nor the fabric. I'm at the point at which I've nearly given up shopping at LB - which is surprising considering how from about 2004 through 2006 I'd make a big purchase there every month or two.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 8, 2008)

Frankie said:


> I'm not sure which undies you bought, but when I was in LB a couple of weeks ago, I thought their cotton hipsters seemed to be made out of thinner fabric than in the past.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You know... I am starting to be unhappy with LB's undies as well. In the past maybe 6 months I have bought several new pairs at different times. I've had the same problem where they tear in the inseam. I never had that problem before. The last ones I bought were the hipsters, and they tore very lil, and by the second wash, I had to throw them out. It hurt too, cuz they were cute panties!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Oct 9, 2008)

Frankie said:


> I'm not sure which undies you bought, but when I was in LB a couple of weeks ago, I thought their cotton hipsters seemed to be made out of thinner fabric than in the past.



Those are what I bought! I was very angry when I saw the tear. I just wore them once, didn't have a chance to even do anything rough enough to rip them myself. :blush:

Almost took them back but was thinking how on earth could I return already worn underwear.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 9, 2008)

Tina said:


> Do any of you have about a 20" difference between your hips and waist? If so, where do you buy pants? I have big legs, too, with hips approaching 70" and that also makes it difficult. I'm very pear-shaped and am having the hardest time finding pants that really fit me.




I don' t have a 20' difference but my waist is about a 44 and my hips are a 60. Finding pants is a BITCH.

Recently (surprisingly) I have found CATO to be an awesome place to find great CHEAP jeans. $21.00-23.00 for a pair of jeans that hugs my his and waist perfectly.
Also the sizes are cut much larger than Lane bryant.
The jeans are very thin though, which is what I like. I do not like heavy clothes. However they seem to hold up really well. In the Cato jeans I wear a 20-22 where in lane bryant I am as big as a 26 and even some of their 26 won't come past my hips.

I cannot wear 100% cotton jeans. The waist is always sooo freaking huge if it is going to fit my butt. In fact I have some super keen 100% cotton jeans I bought years ago, that I wore like once then gave up cause they looked so horrible on me. My jeans must have at least 2% lyra in them or I don't get the fit I need.
Still it's not perfect, considering most of my jeans I can fit both hands up to my wrists in the waist while it's tight on my butt...


Now, having said that I am NOT a Cato fan. The store has huge potential but they PISS me off by constantly trying to dress fat women in TENTS, ugly ass color, patterns, and just out right ridiculously outdated styles. I know they do have in styles cause they have them on the skinny side of the store just not the fat side. 
And their underwear and bras suck big time.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 9, 2008)

One more thing.

Lane bryant would to really well to do some market research. While 30/32 may not sell off the shelf in California they do sell off the shelf here in GA.

When I go to the clearance rack here the ONLY sizes I can generally find are 14/16. Which is why I can only get the cammies or other cotton tops on sale and never pants.
The TOP seller size here is 24-26. They NEVER have any left even when they get a fresh shipment.

Also Lane Byrant should do those realy woman dollars all the time and they should not make them go out of date. i am sorry but that is a shitty thing that they do. As a frequent shopper I should be rewarded for spending my hard earned dollars there.
And please don't tell me how they need to make a profit. I pay 32.00 for a bra and 16.00 for a pair of panties...and neither of them have more than 2.00 worth of fabric in them...lane bryant rips fat women off because we are fat, we are women, and our places to shop are limited.

One of these days Lany Bryant...I will show you...open up a discount fat girl's clothing store and kick your ass all the way to china...


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 9, 2008)

I have to agree with ya on Cato. I have to wade thru some typical fat people junk to get to the cute stuff while everything in the skinny section is cuter...


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 9, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> Yeah the coupons are good deals if you can afford $25 off of $75 etc. But for most of us we can't afford that. I did go on LB last nite & buy a top. Hubby got it for me, love his heart cuz he knew I wanted it. It's a longsleeve top with a rounded neck in a blackish darkish gray color. It's my friends fault I got tempted into buying it. They wanted to go eat at the mall when we went to eat with them. If I go in the mall I just have to hit LB, Ashley Stewart, Claire's Jewelry and Body Central (for the jewelry as their clothes are way too small to fit). I had been wanting the top & temptation got to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That dress is really cute Cheryl, but when I tried it on, it was just too boxy....no shape to it, so it looked horrible on me....I wish you luck if you try it! 

As for discounts and whatnot.....the new coupons that will be coming out, like Ashley Eileen said, will be good on everything but Spanx, so that includes the stuff that's marked down an additional 50 already (right now) which, most, has only been in the store for a couple of weeks now. Also, there's a 25% off coupon floating around out there. Annnnnnd....Friends and Family weekend will be coming up in the beginning of November (for anyone who's near Jersey...not sure if it's company wide)....that will be 40% off pretty much everything.....put it on your calendar!

And about the panties... don't just throw them away!! Take them back, and let them know what happened!!! The only way the company will stop selling things that are made cheaply is if people complain to them....if they start seeing more returns and complaints...it's bound to make an impact. Don't feel weird or bad about bring back the panties....I would have been PISSED!! That's not right for the money that you spend on them....after washing them only once....RI-COCK-U-LOUS!!!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Good to know about the coupons. I bet I won't look good in that dress if I were to try it on. It would probably stick to me lol...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 10, 2008)

I used the 25 off 75 coupon to get 2 pairs of RF for just under $60. I've never seen jeans in my size under 30, so I thought that was okay.

But, I'm a consummate budget shopper at LN. I just got the $30 shrug I eyed for months for $5 and the blue shirt in my profile pic for $10.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 10, 2008)

I know what I want from LB....
i want them to make the cutesy bras in sizes BIGGER than DD.
I end up buying a bigger band size and just stuffin them in.... That's no longer working.
Crap.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 10, 2008)

krismiss said:


> I know what I want from LB....
> i want them to make the cutesy bras in sizes BIGGER than DD.
> I end up buying a bigger band size and just stuffin them in.... That's no longer working.
> Crap.



They have really cute bras in bigger sizes!
Try the smooth plunge or balconette.


----------



## intraultra (Oct 10, 2008)

i wear a yellow 6, to accomodate my belly, but they're still not the best fit. i find all their pants too high in the rise. i love low rise jeans because then the waistband goes under my stomach and it's just much more comfortable. most pants just hit me in the worst possible place and it's so hard finding ones that fit.

i can still fit into paris blues' largest size (barely), a 25 i think, and they have the perfect low-rise. they must run kind of big because i certainly can't fit into other junior plus sizes.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 10, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> They have really cute bras in bigger sizes!
> Try the smooth plunge or balconette.



Balconette runs a cup or two small, though. There is no refuting this. Plus, the bigger sizes are online only as far as I know.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Oct 10, 2008)

When us Brit girls came over to Boston for the Memorial day bash in May. We headed over to LB and I was really excited. But when I got in there I was a little bit disheartened. The stuff is nice, but nothing really jumped out at me. Although I did love there dresses. I bought one to wear at the Saturday night dance which was great.....other than that, I found there sizes really strange. Im a UK 24 but I really struggled with the trousers in there, and the jeans were a nightmare! When I saw the 'Right Fit' sign I was like "wow, this should be really good" but the assistant helped me pick a few pairs I tried them on an they were all horrid. I was so disappointed. The ones that kinda fit in the leg, wouldnt button around my waist, the ones that buttoned around the waist looked awful in the leg an really baggy around the backs of my thighs. Im quite curvy but LB jeans did nothing for me. 

I must say though, I did love the underwear, I came back with quite a few knickers, didnt get round to trying on many bra's, but the knickers were great! So comfy! An I bought a nightwear top, that is so cute I wear as day wear! hehe an no one knows the difference.......

So for me, LB jeans are a massive no no, some of the other stuff was cute, but I didnt feel compelled to buy. I was really gutted we didnt make it to a Torrid because when I see there stuff online I do actually go 'WOW!' 

I would love a Torrid in the Uk, I reckon I could spend a small fortune pretty easily!!!!

Anyway...on a positive note...heres a pic of the dress I bought....I do love it, but I find the length a bit too formal so Im gonna get a seamstress to alter it to make it a bit more young and funky and wearable!

Oh I did also love Old Navy, I couldnt believe I could fit in XXL stuff!

View attachment lbdress.jpg


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 10, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Balconette runs a cup or two small, though. There is no refuting this. Plus, the bigger sizes are online only as far as I know.



I have to go down a cup size in the balconette.

You can order F, G, and H when you're in a store. If you do it that way, you don't have to pay for shipping.


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 10, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I have to go down a cup size in the balconette.
> 
> You can order F, G, and H when you're in a store. If you do it that way, you don't have to pay for shipping.




They're also stocked more at the larger "Double Platinum" stores if you're lucky enough to live by one.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 10, 2008)

soleil3313 said:


> They're also stocked more at the larger "Double Platinum" stores if you're lucky enough to live by one.



That's also true.
I don't know of many DP stores.

There are also Cacique stores.


----------



## AnnMarie (Oct 12, 2008)

Tina said:


> Do any of you have about a 20" difference between your hips and waist? If so, where do you buy pants? I have big legs, too, with hips approaching 70" and that also makes it difficult. I'm very pear-shaped and am having the hardest time finding pants that really fit me.



Me, Tina, and I buy Denim Lites and some Old Navy styles... fit me fine.

Pretty much the only thing I consistently purchase at LB is bras.... haven't found even a runner up in terms of girl-hoisting and lasting forever. 

And ditto on the large sizes... never any in my stores and it's a mass of 14-18s in clearance.


----------



## seavixen (Oct 17, 2008)

Okay, so I am going to have to agree with the unpopular side here, it looks like. I'm not going to be an LB cheerleader - I'm not always thrilled with what I get from LB, but when I *do* get anything I get it at such a fabulous discount that it doesn't really matter whether everything thrills me or not. Sure, LB can be overpriced. Let's be honest, though - most plus sizes are. And you cannot say that LB does not have freaking awesome sales. I consistently spend maybe a third of what I save, and I get gigantic boxes full of stuff for it.

I - personally - LOVE the Right Fit jeans. I have a couple of pairs of the bootcut and one of the flares. The flares do not fit me nearly as well, but that is to be expected; I don't wear low rise well, and I am really pushing the size 10 to its limits. But I've never had a pair of jeans fit me as well as those bootcuts do.

The denim is thick, and the stretch is mild. They're strong jeans. I have worn the hell out of them and they have zero wear, whereas Denim Lites DO get thigh seam wear for me, and pretty quickly. I have very large legs; I have a 20 inch waist-hip difference. The 10 Blues fit like a dream; they do not gap in the back. I've never had jeans before where the waist stayed so straight all the way around. The only jeans I've worn that were thicker are 100% cotton jeans, and those either get billowy or make me feel like I'm cut in half when I sit down. Yuck.

Yeah, they are kind of pricy. Seriously, though - they're the same price as everything else, except Old Navy (if you can wear them) and Zana Di (if you can wear them). I can't wear either of those. I have one pair of non-sporty ON pants (not jeans) and the butt seam literally went within an hour of putting them on, even though they fit really comfortably. Suffice to say that I don't really want to waste a bunch of time trying to find pants there that may or may not fit, and may or may not survive my glorious bottom if they do; I'll stick to loving ON for everything except pants.

I'm not going to put down Denim Lites (I have tons of them, and I love them until my body kills them!) or any of the bazillion places that make pants that others can wear and I can't; that's just how it is. Nothing's for everyone. I'm sure others might have completely opposite experiences from mine; I am not going to discount them simply because mine differ.

But I DO like Right Fit, and I think they are worth trying when you have fit issues with other brands. The worst thing that can happen is they won't fit well either. Big deal. If you have a really high waist hip ratio like I do (about 20" for me) then you know how much it sucks to have baggies in weird places and tightness in others; it's worth giving the Blues a shot - the bootcut ones especially, as they have a more natural waist rise on them and forgive more IMO.

And my mom is the opposite - little waist/hip difference and slim legs - and she loves her Yellows. So to each his own, alright? We really don't need to fight about it.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 17, 2008)

seavixen said:


> Okay, so I am going to have to agree with the unpopular side here, it looks like. I'm not going to be an LB cheerleader - I'm not always thrilled with what I get from LB, but when I *do* get anything I get it at such a fabulous discount that it doesn't really matter whether everything thrills me or not. Sure, LB can be overpriced. Let's be honest, though - most plus sizes are. And you cannot say that LB does not have freaking awesome sales. I consistently spend maybe a third of what I save, and I get gigantic boxes full of stuff for it.




Just so you know, they upped the price by $5, but you can use coupons on them now.
=)


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I didn't know people were so hostile against Lane Bryant. If you hate LB so much, where do you shop?
> 
> If you liked the old Venezia jeans, you want the red cut. That's a standard cut for pants. Anyone can wear them depending on what size you get.
> 
> ...



There ARE other places to shop than Lane Bryant, such as:

Torrid
Igigi
Peggy Lutz Plus
Old Navy plus line
Love Your Peaches
Extended Sizes at Hot Topic

Despite your belief that Lane Bryant is the Mecca of plus-size fashion, it isn't. In fact, I despised LB when I was plus-sized. Bad cuts, shoddily made clothing, ugly designs, and high prices for low quality are among the reasons many fat women hate, loathe, and despise this store. Get over it. 

Just because you work there and love the clothes doesn't mean all plus-sized ladies do. Many shop there because there is nothing else in their area but Catherine's or Cato's (which are worse than LB), and that's why I did. Thank goodness for the new breed of plus-size stores which are stylish and durable...and a better value.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 24, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> There ARE other places to shop than Lane Bryant, such as:
> 
> Torrid
> Igigi
> ...



I'm sorry, but I really don't agree with you on the last statement.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a love hate relationship with LB & alot of the other plus shop. In LB & places like that some stuff I like & some I don't. And the prices are too high. Love the Deb store but they don't don't have one in my area & some of their stuff is cut too small. Torrid has some nice stuff but too high & no stores in my area. I hate it that I have to travel 100 miles to go to both of those.  & My least favorite stores are Catherines & Dress Barn cuz they have too much old lady stuff. But in most stores I'm having to wade thru lots of old lady stuff to get to the cute stuff...


----------



## Weeze (Oct 24, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> There ARE other places to shop than Lane Bryant, such as:
> 
> Torrid
> Igigi
> ...




I wanna know who can AFFORD IGIGI, but not LB xD
and i REALLY wanna know WHO on here can call themselves plus-size and still fit into the extended sizes at Hot Topic.
Holy god.... their XXL is like a medium everywhere else!!!


----------



## Weeze (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I have to go down a cup size in the balconette.
> 
> You can order F, G, and H when you're in a store. If you do it that way, you don't have to pay for shipping.



I just noticed this and got crazy exciteeeeed!!!

and... 
my CACIQUE store doesn't even carry above a DDD and even THOSE are very few...


----------



## Tooz (Oct 24, 2008)

krismiss said:


> I wanna know who can AFFORD IGIGI, but not LB xD
> and i REALLY wanna know WHO on here can call themselves plus-size and still fit into the extended sizes at Hot Topic.
> Holy god.... their XXL is like a medium everywhere else!!!



Ok then, I don't believe she was saying she could afford Igigi and not LB. Igigi is better quality than LB, and thus more expensive. The point was there is a world outside of LB's junk. I can wear some XXL tops from Hot Topic, and I'm like a 24 to 28 on top.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I've actually worked at Fashion Bug. The 30/32s rarely sold and that went for the whole district. The clearance racks at FB around here are nothing but 30/32s.



Fashion Bug and LB are owned by the same company.

When I was looking for a second job, I applied at LB and happened to see those "Right Fit" categories. I noticed that each color had a couple of bullet points questioning particular fitting challenges. One of them (I think it was Blue?) said "Do your pants always gap on the lower back?" and "Do you have a more than 12" difference between your hips and waist?" (Mine's about 13 inches or more) And I was like a resounding YES to both questions. I'm also insanely high waisted and pretty much every single pair of pants sold in the US wind up with the waistband being an inch or two above the top of my leg. I tried on a pair of the Blue jeans and even though they didn't fit, they were literally the only pair of pants in recent history whose proportions were perfect for me. I was going to buy them and just toss them in the dryer but since they had some lycra the saleswoman told me it wouldn't shrink but she suggested going to Fashion Bug and said they'd carry the same style in average sizes.

So despite the fact that I can't actually wear them, I must say the cut/proportions of Right Fit jeans are the single greatest advancement in jean/pant styles in existence.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 24, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> I have a love hate relationship with LB & alot of the other plus shop. In LB & places like that some stuff I like & some I don't. And the prices are too high. Love the Deb store but they don't don't have one in my area & some of their stuff is cut too small. Torrid has some nice stuff but too high & no stores in my area. I hate it that I have to travel 100 miles to go to both of those.  & My least favorite stores are Catherines & Dress Barn cuz they have too much old lady stuff. But in most stores I'm having to wade thru lots of old lady stuff to get to the cute stuff...



I don't know why anyone would shop at DEB. I'd get a better value at Wal-Mart and the item would be just as ugly.



krismiss said:


> I wanna know who can AFFORD IGIGI, but not LB xD
> and i REALLY wanna know WHO on here can call themselves plus-size and still fit into the extended sizes at Hot Topic.
> Holy god.... their XXL is like a medium everywhere else!!!



I was about to say the same thing! Many of the items on IGIGI look old to me.



LoveBHMS said:


> Fashion Bug and LB are owned by the same company.
> 
> When I was looking for a second job, I applied at LB and happened to see those "Right Fit" categories. I noticed that each color had a couple of bullet points questioning particular fitting challenges. One of them (I think it was Blue?) said "Do your pants always gap on the lower back?" and "Do you have a more than 12" difference between your hips and waist?" (Mine's about 13 inches or more) And I was like a resounding YES to both questions. I'm also insanely high waisted and pretty much every single pair of pants sold in the US wind up with the waistband being an inch or two above the top of my leg. I tried on a pair of the Blue jeans and even though they didn't fit, they were literally the only pair of pants in recent history whose proportions were perfect for me. I was going to buy them and just toss them in the dryer but since they had some lycra the saleswoman told me it wouldn't shrink but she suggested going to Fashion Bug and said they'd carry the same style in average sizes.
> 
> So despite the fact that I can't actually wear them, I must say the cut/proportions of Right Fit jeans are the single greatest advancement in jean/pant styles in existence.



Ugh, finally someone sees the light!

I had a customer who was a 14/16 on the top and a 26 on the bottom. Of course the Right Fits wouldn't fit her right. Her shape was very extreme. She ended up buying a few pairs of denim because the hips and thighs fit her but the waist was still too large. She knew that she'd have to get them altered no matter what. She was excited to find jeans after only wearing stretch pull-on pants for over 4 years.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Ugh, finally someone sees the light!



The light? Are you serious? We all understand you're like Lane Bryant's cheerleader, and you think the chain is the second coming of Christ. That's fabulous, no one is telling you to stop liking it. It works for you, great, wonderful. The thing is, very few of us like Lane Bryant, and no amount of your attempts at convincing us will change that. I think Lane Bryant is a rip off, with ugly, ill-fitting clothing and that Right Fit is a sham. Boy, I guess I just don't get it, huh?

There's no chance that I know the store does not work for me (and many others), no, I must just not understand! This is ridiculous. There is a world outside of Lane Bryant, better pricing, fit, and quality.

I'm sorry _you_ don't see the "light."


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> The light? Are you serious? We all understand you're like Lane Bryant's cheerleader, and you think the chain is the second coming of Christ. That's fabulous, no one is telling you to stop liking it. It works for you, great, wonderful. The thing is, very few of us like Lane Bryant, and no amount of your attempts at convincing us will change that. I think Lane Bryant is a rip off, with ugly, ill-fitting clothing and that Right Fit is a sham. Boy, I guess I just don't get it, huh?
> 
> There's no chance that I know the store does not work for me (and many others), no, I must just not understand! This is ridiculous. There is a world outside of Lane Bryant, better pricing, fit, and quality.
> 
> I'm sorry _you_ don't see the "light."



I'd appreciate it if you'd stop hating on me and making invalid assumptions just because I don't agree with you.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 24, 2008)

I shop at Fashion Bug, which is (I believe) owned by the same corporation that operates LB. It is true that the clothing is overpriced, in that I could get similar quality at a big box store like Target for significantly less. But the choices are more limited at Target, and I only buy clothes at FB when they are on sale and I have a passel 'o coupons for even further discounts. I've gotten some amazing deals. Several outfits, under $100, including some cute chunky jewelry. 

I do buy the Right Fit jeans, and I love them. I paid $14.99 each for both pairs (unfortunately, they only offer 2 styles, or I'd snatch them all up), when using the $10 off any purchase coupons. I struggle to find jeans that give me extra tummy room yet don't sag everywhere else. The only other style I've ever been able to find has been the "7 For All Mankind" bootcut jeans, and they are significantly pricier than FB's brand (and for all that, still don't fit as well).


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 24, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Do girls who are 14/16's really even shop at plus size stores? I wouldn't. Not when most "normal" stores carry those sizes.



I'm a size 14 currently (was a size 10 a year ago, so obviously I've been doing some gainin'!) and I'll shop at either plus size or so-called "regular" stores -- I'm at the higher end of what's available in non-plus stores and the lower end of what's offered in places like LB (duh -- did I just state the totally obvious there?) and you'd think I have a lot of options, right? Sadly, no. I'm fairly short (5'4") and everything is too long in the arms and legs -- and I'm just not up for having every single thing I buy tailored. It seems that even the plus-size stores don't grasp the concept that not all BBWs are really tall (well, where I live that seems to be the case, I should say)...

Mostly these days I shop at Talbots Petites -- they can be sort of granny in their style sometimes, but they also have some beautiful skirts and tops that are (I have to be honest) much better quality than LB, where all the stuff seems to be flimsy polyester (sorry AshleyEileen ). Unfortunately, Talbots is way more pricey -- but at this point, I'm reconciled to paying a bit more for clothes that won't fall apart after a season.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 24, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I'd appreciate it if you'd stop hating on me and making invalid assumptions just because I don't agree with you.



Maybe it's worth it to further contemplate your words, then. What I am gleaning from what you say is, "Oh GOD, how can you NOT like thise HOLY GRAIL of a store that Jesus put on the Earth JUST FOR US? You MUST be insane."

This is what I am getting. Do you see why I might be upset? It seems like you simply cannot accept that there is a massive dislike for your place of employment.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 24, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> There ARE other places to shop than Lane Bryant, such as:
> 
> Torrid
> Igigi
> ...



In agreement. 

I rarely shop at LB with the exception of undies and bras, there's not much on the website or in the stores that entices me. And trust, I'm a spender and a faithful customer. If I like a product, I buy it -- simple as that. The quality, the cuts, the design...all are just not up to par. Fortunately, I can shop at other places (such as those mention by me earlier in the thread)...I don't mind spending on great pieces, so long as the workmanship is proportionate to the $$$...but damn LB give me something to work with. Whoever told you that fat chicks dig polyester lied, whoever told you we like boxy cuts that don't accentuate our bodies lied, whoever told you we like tissue thin perfectly priced tees lied...they lied, again, and again. 

This is why I take my money elsewhere. It's frustrating and disappointing to walk into the store on a Friday after work or on a Saturday afternoon with a wallet full of green (no, the OTHER green ) and a bunch of Real Women dollars and walk out empty handed. Believe me, I'm a woman who can't walk into any store and NOT buy anything, but on several occasions its happened to me in LB. 

In short, STEP YOUR GAME UP!


----------



## Tooz (Oct 24, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> In agreement.
> 
> I rarely shop at LB with the exception of undies and bras, there's not much on the website or in the stores that entices me. And trust, I'm a spender and a faithful customer. If I like a product, I buy it -- simple as that. The quality, the cuts, the design...all are just not up to par. Fortunately, I can shop at other places (such as those mention by me earlier in the thread)...I don't mind spending on great pieces, so long as the workmanship is proportionate to the $$$...but damn LB give me something to work with. Whoever told you that fat chicks dig polyester lied, whoever told you we like boxy cuts that don't accentuate our bodies lied, whoever told you we like tissue thin perfectly priced tees lied...they lied, again, and again.
> 
> ...



Damn, I am so with you on this.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 24, 2008)

Dude, why does everyone love Lane Bryant bras? I think they're horrid. None fit me! My band size is too large around in comparison to the cup size and the bands have like, no stretch so none work. Back when I was thinner I was able to barely squeeze into one. I hated it though. The cups are so large length-wise, even in the plunge bra, I can't even wear a low cut shirt without my bra hanging over the side. Ugh, no thank you. Fashion Bug is my go to place for bras - they're perfect.. they fit great, they're comfortable, they're inexpensive and they actually give my small chest a bit of clev. I realize LB and FB are made by the same company.. but why, oh why, do I find SO much more that actually fits me at Fashion Bug? It's the only place I buy underwear and bras and I frequently buy tank tops and jeans there as well.


----------



## LalaCity (Oct 24, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dude, why does everyone love Lane Bryant bras? I think they're horrid.



I don't get it either. They look pretty on the rack, but when I try them on, they never, ever work for me. The cups do nothing to lift or support my boobs, which just sort of sit wobbling in them like jello, and then there's this swatch of fabric blocking off where my cleavage should be and my boobs are like a mile apart. Plus I find them really uncomfortable. I guess I'm just made differently?

But -- to be fair -- it's not just LB bras, it's pretty much any underwire bra. I've given up wearing them altogether. Unfortunately, though, non-wire bras tend not to be very pretty in their design. Ah, well -- the search continues.


----------



## Filly (Oct 24, 2008)

I had never heard of Lane Bryant until today. Just looking at the website now. I hope they ship internationally!


----------



## Filly (Oct 24, 2008)

NNNOOOOOO!!!!!! they dont do international orders!!!!!! Damn this blasted country!!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Oct 24, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Maybe it's worth it to further contemplate your words, then. What I am gleaning from what you say is, "Oh GOD, how can you NOT like thise HOLY GRAIL of a store that Jesus put on the Earth JUST FOR US? You MUST be insane."
> 
> This is what I am getting. Do you see why I might be upset? It seems like you simply cannot accept that there is a massive dislike for your place of employment.



Again, I said nothing of the like.
Stop turning this into a personal attack.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 25, 2008)

The only reason I shop in the Deb stoe is they carry some hip & trendy stuff that's harder to find like wideleg & flarelegged pants & jeans. And some stuff at good clearance deals if you hit them at the right time. I've found skirts for $1 or gauchos for $3 there before and some nice flarelegged dress pants for $3.99. I do have to wade thru some ugly stuff & teenagery looking stuff to get to it tho.


One thing about LB bras is they are not big enough to fit me. I think they only go to a 44 & I am a 48 B. They are losing sales by not having bra's big enough. Sigh...


----------



## Tooz (Oct 25, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> Again, I said nothing of the like.
> Stop turning this into a personal attack.



I never turned it into a personal attack. When I make a personal attack, you'll know it. People millions of miles away will know it. Don't worry. I KNOW you didn't directly say it, I said it is the message COMING from your word choice. Different concept. I obviously cannot speak with authority on this, but I don't think I'm the only one getting the feeling that you are having a hard time accepting that people dislike Lane Bryant.

I have been offended on several occasions by what you have said to "counter" why people don't like it. Myself and many others have gone out of the way to illustrate the world outside of this store. I am TERRIBLY sorry, but if you can't see where you might have been offensive to some, then this will probably continue, dear.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 25, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> The only reason I shop in the Deb stoe is they carry some hip & trendy stuff that's harder to find like wideleg & flarelegged pants & jeans. And some stuff at good clearance deals if you hit them at the right time. I've found skirts for $1 or gauchos for $3 there before and some nice flarelegged dress pants for $3.99. I do have to wade thru some ugly stuff & teenagery looking stuff to get to it tho.



I have seen some cute stuff at DEB. They're generally out of the 3x by the time I see it, though, as I don't go often. I like them, though, because the clothing is pretty cheap and I don't freak out if it rips or gets ruined or whatever. I don't find MUCH that I like there, but from time to time something will pop up.


----------



## cherylharrell (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah, they're always out of 3X. And when they do have it alot of times it is too snug. Esp shirts or tops with sleeves on them...


----------



## Tooz (Oct 25, 2008)

I can generally squeeeeeze into them, haha.


Especially if it's on clearance! :batting:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2008)

cherylharrell said:


> One thing about LB bras is they are not big enough to fit me. I think they only go to a 44 & I am a 48 B. They are losing sales by not having bra's big enough. Sigh...



Yeah, I totally agree. According to the person who measured me at LB I need a 48B as well. I wear a 42C in my lovely FB bras though.


----------



## candilicious (Oct 29, 2008)

I love right fit jeans. i guess i am on the smaller side right now of everyone here but i wear a tall red 3 and they fit perfectly. I love how long they are and how the waist doesnt gape and I can wear them with heels. They are amazing. And the bras are great too. My guys have loved them. If youre wearing the right size then they should fit great and they have pretty bras. Its hard finding bras that come in bigger DDD that are fashionable. I dont get all the hate on lane bryant because i love it.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2008)

bottom line, we are all entitled to our own fucking opinions. saying that the shit someone finds at a certain place is ugly is completely asinine. everyone has their own sense of fashion, comfort, and style, and quite frankly, FUCK YOU if you think you know better. i happen to like my black knit pants, tunics, stretch straight leg jeans and fucking circus tent nightgowns. if it ain't your bag, GREAT, shop wherever you want to. i just think it's incredibly rude and nasty to talk down to people as if it's against the fucking law to have a differing opinion. i'm glad that some of us are flag wavers for our work places, and some of us are die hard online shopping nuts, and some of us dig bargains, and some of us like it all. freeeeeeedom. rad.

ffs.

in other news, lb plunge bras give me a nice rack. the end.


----------



## Weeze (Oct 29, 2008)

DEB is the best place to find a cheap homecoming dress.
Heck yes.
ALL my homecoming dresses came from here except this past year's... which came from Fashion bug.

Oh Fashion Bug *sigh*


----------



## Tooz (Oct 30, 2008)

supersoup said:


> bottom line, we are all entitled to our own fucking opinions. saying that the shit someone finds at a certain place is ugly is completely asinine. everyone has their own sense of fashion, comfort, and style, and quite frankly, FUCK YOU if you think you know better. i happen to like my black knit pants, tunics, stretch straight leg jeans and fucking circus tent nightgowns. if it ain't your bag, GREAT, shop wherever you want to. i just think it's incredibly rude and nasty to talk down to people as if it's against the fucking law to have a differing opinion. i'm glad that some of us are flag wavers for our work places, and some of us are die hard online shopping nuts, and some of us dig bargains, and some of us like it all. freeeeeeedom. rad.
> 
> ffs.
> 
> in other news, lb plunge bras give me a nice rack. the end.




I'm gonna bake a cake for you.
You always look fab and the nightgowns are adorable, dammit.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 31, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dude, why does everyone love Lane Bryant bras? I think they're horrid. None fit me! My band size is too large around in comparison to the cup size and the bands have like, no stretch so none work. Back when I was thinner I was able to barely squeeze into one. I hated it though. The cups are so large length-wise, even in the plunge bra, I can't even wear a low cut shirt without my bra hanging over the side. Ugh, no thank you. Fashion Bug is my go to place for bras - they're perfect.. they fit great, they're comfortable, they're inexpensive and they actually give my small chest a bit of clev. I realize LB and FB are made by the same company.. but why, oh why, do I find SO much more that actually fits me at Fashion Bug? It's the only place I buy underwear and bras and I frequently buy tank tops and jeans there as well.



I agree, my mom went to LB about 10 years ago when I was plus-sized and bought me this awful pea green bra and this awful white bra off the clearance rack. I tried them on and I looked like a sack of flour. My breasts drooped, my back looked lumpy, and they felt awful and rubbed my skin so hard I had a rash for about three days after that, and I only had each one on for about 5 minutes. The material is rough, the underwires cut, and the straps irritated my skin. Doesn't sound like it's changed much. Sorry about that ladies.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 31, 2008)

Filly said:


> I had never heard of Lane Bryant until today. Just looking at the website now. I hope they ship internationally!



what about www.citychic.com.au Do you have city chic in Canberra?


----------



## Ginger (Oct 31, 2008)

So, in plain terms, can someone tell me if any of the right fit sizes equal a size 30 or 32 from Fashion Bug? I fit comfortable in a Fashion Bug 30 but when I read the size chart for the Right Fit my brain gets scrambled. I'm quite sure I'm a yellow (narrow hips) but as far as the size goes...I'm affraid I'll get the biggest size and it'll be equal to a LB 28 which does NOT fit me anymore (convinced they messed with their sizes, I swear! LOL)


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ginger said:


> So, in plain terms, can someone tell me if any of the right fit sizes equal a size 30 or 32 from Fashion Bug? I fit comfortable in a Fashion Bug 30 but when I read the size chart for the Right Fit my brain gets scrambled. I'm quite sure I'm a yellow (narrow hips) but as far as the size goes...I'm affraid I'll get the biggest size and it'll be equal to a LB 28 which does NOT fit me anymore (convinced they messed with their sizes, I swear! LOL)



All I can say is, that as a size 26 or 28 I cannot find a single pair of right fit jeans that work for me. I don't know if it's my size, or my shape though. I'm sure someone here [maybe AshleyEileen] can help you better, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Oct 31, 2008)

krismiss said:


> I know what I want from LB....
> i want them to make the cutesy bras in sizes BIGGER than DD.
> I end up buying a bigger band size and just stuffin them in.... That's no longer working.
> Crap.



Or you could try BeaBea. Tracey (the owner/founder) is a frequent poster on these boards under the name BeaBea. Ask her what she can do for you.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 1, 2008)

Ginger said:


> So, in plain terms, can someone tell me if any of the right fit sizes equal a size 30 or 32 from Fashion Bug? I fit comfortable in a Fashion Bug 30 but when I read the size chart for the Right Fit my brain gets scrambled. I'm quite sure I'm a yellow (narrow hips) but as far as the size goes...I'm affraid I'll get the biggest size and it'll be equal to a LB 28 which does NOT fit me anymore (convinced they messed with their sizes, I swear! LOL)





thatgirl08 said:


> All I can say is, that as a size 26 or 28 I cannot find a single pair of right fit jeans that work for me. I don't know if it's my size, or my shape though. I'm sure someone here [maybe AshleyEileen] can help you better, but I just thought I'd throw that out there.




As far as Lane Bryant goes, I'm a blue 7 and none of the regular pants are big enough for me because of my hips. LB's can be ordered in 9s and 10s. (I can wear a red 9.)

If you'd like, send me a picture of your body shape and I might be able to help. 

As for Fashion Bug Right Fit, I didn't like them. I tried on the largest size in a blue and they came up to my thighs. They run much much smaller than LB and I don't like them at all.

I hope this helps!


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 1, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> I agree, my mom went to LB about 10 years ago when I was plus-sized and bought me this awful pea green bra and this awful white bra off the clearance rack. I tried them on and I looked like a sack of flour. My breasts drooped, my back looked lumpy, and they felt awful and rubbed my skin so hard I had a rash for about three days after that, and I only had each one on for about 5 minutes. The material is rough, the underwires cut, and the straps irritated my skin. Doesn't sound like it's changed much. Sorry about that ladies.



I've been wearing Cacique bras and panties since I was in middle school. I won't waste my money on anything else and I've never had a problem.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Nov 1, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I've been wearing Cacique bras and panties since I was in middle school. I won't waste my money on anything else and I've never had a problem.



Cacique is okay...but if I really want to splurge and treat myself to something decadent and sexy -- I opt for Rigby and Peller. Hot.Damn.

It's a shame they don't just have a plus line though...well, might be a good thing for my wallet.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 1, 2008)

I hate Cacique bras. They don't work for me at all.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 1, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Cacique is okay...but if I really want to splurge and treat myself to something decadent and sexy -- I opt for Rigby and Peller. Hot.Damn.
> 
> It's a shame they don't just have a plus line though...well, might be a good thing for my wallet.



You should see the new line. LB has never had so much lingerie at one time. It's gorgeous, too! 
This new president is amazing.


----------



## Power_Metal_Kitsune (Nov 4, 2008)

AshleyEileen said:


> I've been wearing Cacique bras and panties since I was in middle school. I won't waste my money on anything else and I've never had a problem.




They may work for you but they sure didn't for me. I am now able to shop in stores like Sears and Target and Victoria's Secret for my bras and and those work better for me. In my opinion, the Cacique items are overpriced, uncomfortable, poorly made and unfashionable and I'd rather choke on my own vomit than wear those nasty scratchy Cacique intimates, but what I did like as a plus were Torrid's bras. They held me up nicely, they were nicely designed, and in my opinion, well worth the money. To those of you who like Cacique, I personally can't understand why but hey everyone's free to do what they want, as long it's not illegal and doesn't hurt others.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 4, 2008)

I wear cacique (I soooo call it kacky-kyoo, haha) bras and they don't do the best job of holdin' up th' tits, I'll be honest. Whatever though.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 4, 2008)

Power_Metal_Kitsune said:


> They may work for you but they sure didn't for me. I am now able to shop in stores like Sears and Target and Victoria's Secret for my bras and and those work better for me. In my opinion, the Cacique items are overpriced, uncomfortable, poorly made and unfashionable and I'd rather choke on my own vomit than wear those nasty scratchy Cacique intimates, but what I did like as a plus were Torrid's bras. They held me up nicely, they were nicely designed, and in my opinion, well worth the money. To those of you who like Cacique, I personally can't understand why but hey everyone's free to do what they want, as long it's not illegal and doesn't hurt others.



VS is over priced. Since when is $32 a high price for a bra?

I think getting 3 bras for around $60 is worth it. I have nothing but Cacique and I have bras from well over two years ago that are still good. As for being unfashionable, you must not have seen them in quite some time.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 4, 2008)

ffs, is the bullshit ever going to stop?

in other news, i want to order some of the new lb plunge drape fancy pants bras. so purdy to look at.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Nov 5, 2008)

Dude.. my Fashion Bug bras own over all the bras everyone's mentioning.

They fit great, they hold up pretty good and they're seriously only $15 bucks. HOW CAN YOU BEAT THAT?


----------



## AnotherJessica (Nov 5, 2008)

This arguing about Lane Bryant is hilarious although if everybody liked the same brand of jeans, that would be just scary. I personally don't like the Right Fit because they end up stretching out too much in my legs. Maybe I just need to buy them a size that is a little bit tighter and just let them loosen up a little bit as the day goes on. I just bought a pair of jeans from Old Navy to try those.


----------



## Mystic Rain (Nov 5, 2008)

I buy a few LB/Woman Within items when they've struck my fancy. Mostly they have been nightgowns. I haven't had much luck the one time I bought a turtleneck shirt, but I think I made a goof in judging the appropriate size. Next time, I'll be more careful.

I shop Cato for the majority of my clothes and 9 times out of 10, I can always walk out of that store with something that fits wonderfully. I buy all my jeans there, but only the ones that have a lot of stretch to them. The standard jeans, no stretch, aren't made for my body type. Even the biggest of those, size 28, are tight. 

I suppose I must have looked strange to anyone watching on my last trip tugging on pants to see how stretchy they were, but all the four I found to try on, I hit the mark. They are comfy and not too thin, but not too heavy either. They can be worn all year round. 

Cato has cute tops too.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 5, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Dude.. my Fashion Bug bras own over all the bras everyone's mentioning.
> 
> They fit great, they hold up pretty good and they're seriously only $15 bucks. HOW CAN YOU BEAT THAT?



I can beat it  

I get my bras from Target. Soft, comfy, breathable Hanes Her Way cotton, in really cute colors, for $9.99.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 5, 2008)

As a former LB employee and longtime fat girl/LB customer since about 1980, I've found Ashley's dedication and comments about LB laughable on some levels, but then I think if it works for her, she's happy and who knows, maybe the LB execs are giving some consideration to something besides the bottom line these days (I don't really think this is true), then she can be the cheerleader and try to convince the rest of us of how great it is all she wants. Who cares? We all have our own opinions and experiences... and it's kind of endearing. We should all be so lucky to feel so strongly in favor of our place of employment. And referring back to that other lame LB thread, what works for one certainly may not work for another. Wow.. I like colorblocking, you don't.. who gives a flying fuck?

That said, Power_Metal_Kitsune's post was just rude. We all know she hates LB, just as we know she's a former bbw (as she has reminded us ad nauseum). A little sensitivity would go a long way in her words posted here.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 5, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> then she can be the cheerleader and try to convince the rest of us of how great it is all she wants. Who cares?



The problem I find with it is her condescending way of wording her opinions. She's outright insulted other peoples' preferences for other stores when those people state that they don't like Lane Bryant. On numerous occasions I felt as if she was, even if in circuitous fashion, trying to tell us all how LB is superior, and if _we_ can't see that, well, we must be dim.

Maybe my massive multi-quote might not be a bad idea.


----------

